# opera score question - original key?



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

If a score was originally written in a particular key......when it is performed publicly by a major opera company, do they necessarily perform in that key. More specifically, if DONNA E MOBILE from Rigoletto is originally written in B MAJOR, would you expect it to be performed as such? If one needs to show a little section of a piece in an article or journal, would they only show the B major version?


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

In the majority they stick to the original key, there are always occasions where a key is minorly changed, normally lower  but its not common.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

One of the forum experts has just posted this very interesting post http://www.talkclassical.com/14321-opera-terms-7.html#post487688


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you, Barry. This is very helpful to me.


----------

